# Lake Lakengren



## fishingredhawk

Does anyone know anything about this lake? It is located near Eaton/Oxford. My uncle purchased a house near the lake and I am curious about the fishing prospects. The lake is not very big, but apparently is very deep.


----------



## skipjack11

Don't take this as gospel but as far as I know it is a private lake in a private community and you most likely have to own a share in the community to fish or boat on it or be a guest.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Yeah that is right, I told him that I would try to put some sort of fishing report together for him and that is why I am asking


----------



## Alter

I know little of the lake personally, but a friend of my dad's used to live there and he and my dad used to fish it for crappie quite a bit. So, it is at least a decent crappie lake, don't know what else may be in there.

Steve


----------



## Floater

I've heard it's a good largemouth lake too.


----------



## catfish_billy

I live about 5mi. from Lakengren. Ive fished out there most of my childhood and into adulthood. Yeah, it is a private lake and community, but if you know someone out there its really easy to get in. My sister owns property out there so I take the boat out once a month or so. Its a fairly decent size lake but you will get depth readings up to 60' around the marina/dam area. It has a very long rip rap bank along the dam, great for channels and crappies. It has a TON of coves and backwater areas. Its known for its largemouth fishing. 5lb.'ers are fairly common in there. The walleye fishing has come along alot since stocking many years back. I know of 2 7lb.'ers caught out there last year. There are also about 9 smaller lakes surrounding the main lake. I catch all my bait for catfishing out at Lakengren. Lots of great crappie and bluegill fishing. 
I also know that due to an overpopulation of bluegill, they stocked the main lake this past spring with about 1200lbs. of flathead cats. All in the 8-10lb. range, nothing huge but just give them about 5yrs. Its a perfect lake depth wise, and they will have no problems spawning.
If there is anything else you need to know just let me know.
Tight Lines,
Bill

OH and I almost forgot, there are some HUGE carp in that lake, 20lbs. and over.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Thanks a lot Billy, that is some great information. My uncle will be happy to hear all of that!


----------

